# Feed frogs without FF escaping



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering how you transfer your fruit flies from the culture to the frog tank without them escaping?

Right now I tap the culture to get them off the lid, slightly open the lid, and then shake culture so flies fall into a smaller plastic cup where I dust them and then dump them in to the tank. I usually have about 5-10 flies that escape every time I'm transfering them in to the dusting cup and I'm wondering if there's a better way to do it.

Since I feed them every other day it's difficult to try and keep all the flies with all the opening and closing of cultures.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

lookitsadam said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering how you transfer your fruit flies from the culture to the frog tank without them escaping?
> 
> Right now I tap the culture to get them off the lid, slightly open the lid, and then shake culture so flies fall into a smaller plastic cup where I dust them and then dump them in to the tank. I usually have about 5-10 flies that escape every time I'm transfering them in to the dusting cup and I'm wondering if there's a better way to do it.
> 
> Since I feed them every other day it's difficult to try and keep all the flies with all the opening and closing of cultures.


I bang the bottom of the culture cup onto a table/dryer/whatever is around to knock the flies to the bottom of the culture. Then I quickly remove the lid and tap the flies into a new cup with the vitamins. Once the flies hit the vitamins it is difficult for them to climb. I bang the culture again to knock them back to the bottom before putting the lid back on. After that, just swish the feeder flies in the vitamins to get them coated, and tap the cup into the tanks.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 30, 2011)

A short stint in the freezer puts them into lala land also.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Moriko said:


> I bang the bottom of the culture cup onto a table/dryer/whatever is around to knock the flies to the bottom of the culture. Then I quickly remove the lid and tap the flies into a new cup with the vitamins. Once the flies hit the vitamins it is difficult for them to climb. I bang the culture again to knock them back to the bottom before putting the lid back on. After that, just swish the feeder flies in the vitamins to get them coated, and tap the cup into the tanks.


That's pretty much the way to do it. After a couple weeks you'll have it down. Just when you go between knocking flies into the other cup and putting the lid back on is when you have to be quick. Once you have enough flies in the cup, immediately bang the culture again and put the lid on it.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

lookitsadam said:


> Right now I tap the culture to get them off the lid, slightly open the lid, and then shake culture so flies fall into a smaller plastic cup


Adam,
You're going to have a really tough time transferring the flies into a smaller cup. You need to transfer into at least a full size 32oz fly cup, some people use a wide funnel. You should do it over a sink, so any that get out can be rinsed down the drain.
As others have mentioned, make sure you already have the dusting powder in the cup your transferring to. That really slows them down.
If you have turkish gliders, they really can jump. Wingless melanos are a bit easier.


----------



## p.terribilis (Jan 19, 2009)

ctsdaxx said:


> A short stint in the freezer puts them into lala land also.


Good idea. I'd forget them though.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with all previous reply's, I myself add another step, after dusting the ff I tap them into another cup before tapping them in the viv, so as to reduce excess supplement from getting on the plants. It has been my experience that plants & moss are not as prolific (if not starting to die) with repeated dusting of supplements


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I flip the culture upside down on a 45 angle and hit the top and bottom a couple times, then just open the lid on that side over another cup and the pile of flies u created falls in. Very little escapes, lots of flies.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 30, 2011)

p.terribilis said:


> Good idea. I'd forget them though.


Not sure that frogs like fruit flycicles?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is my solution that was posted in a similar thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/875513-post22.html


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a great Idea


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2008)

Another way is to have a hole it the top with a plug and I stick a bamboo stick down into the hole and they hydei jump on for a ride, then I just flick them off into a cage.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Hibiscusmile said:


> Another way is to have a hole it the top with a plug and I stick a bamboo stick down into the hole and they hydei jump on for a ride, then I just flick them off into a cage.


How are you providing supplements then?


----------

